# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Holby City > General >  Meera Syal

## fraggle1961

She plays the part of Tara, who has joined the cast as a doctor. I watched last nights episode which I thought was good, but I have one complaint. Why doesn't Meera brush her hair? All through the episode she looked as though she had just got out of bed? Do you think its part of the story line for her to look as she does? :Searchme:

----------


## GossipGirl

I like her look!

----------

